# PLAAF & PLANAF H-6 Long Range Bomber thread



## beijingwalker

*China Air Force - H-6K Nuclear Capable Long Range Bomber Live Firing*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Dungeness

beijingwalker said:


> *China Air Force - H-6K Nuclear Capable Long Range Bomber Live Firing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Does China have to put this "*Nuclear Capable*" in any of her weapon system just like the supapowa?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

Dungeness said:


> Does China have to put this "*Nuclear Capable*" in any of her weapon system just like the supapowa?



Not sure about the elusive supapowa term; however, *for a respectable deterrent power* among the major powers, YES, China definitely must have the reliable strategic long range high altitude stealth bombers carrying a powerful array of weaponry: cruise missiles, thermonuclear free-fall bombs, and precision-guided bombs, comparable to the best owned by the major powers, and in adequate quantity. With the THAAD installations come closer encircling, the urgency is even more obvious!

To be complete, must have the nuclear triad: land-based (not just silo-based ICBM but also on the mobile TEL, on rail incl. having the MIRV capability), nuclear-powered strategic submarines with long range SLBMs and respectable strategic long range bombers.

_The purpose of having a three-branched nuclear capability is to significantly reduce the possibility that an enemy could destroy all of a nation's nuclear forces in a first-strike attack; this, in turn, ensures a credible threat of a second strike, and thus increases a nation's nuclear deterrence._

For illustration, USA's B-2 Spirit (range of 12,000 km; 18,000 kg of combat payload), Rockwell B-1B Lancer (?, 34,000 kg), Boeing B-52H Stratofortress (18,500 km, 32 000 kg) and Russia's Tupolev Tu-160 (14,500 km; 40,000 kg), Tupolev Tu-95 (15,000 km, 15,000 kg), Tupolev Tu-22M (medium range ?, 24,000 kg).

And space-based too (in [near] future)!

*‘Star Wars II?’ Obama SIGNS defence bill calling for space-based missile systems*
http://www.scmp.com/news/world/unit...ars-ii-obama-signs-defence-bill-calling-space


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

From Wiki page on Xian H-6 (*last updated on 18 November 2016*):

*H-6K*

The H-6K, first flying on 5 January 2007, entered service in October 2009 during the celebrations of the 60th anniversary of the People's Republic of China, and is claimed to make China the fourth country with a strategic bomber after US, Russia and the United Kingdom. With a reinforced structure making use of composite materials, enlarged engine inlets for Russian Soloviev D-30 turbofan engines giving a *claimed combat radius of 3,500 kilometres*, a glass cockpit with large size LCD multi-function display, and a reworked nose section eliminating the glazed navigator's station in favour of a more powerful radar, the H-6K is a significantly more modern aircraft than earlier versions. The bomb bay has been replaced by extra fuel capacity, and six underwing pylons for CJ-10A cruise missiles. The rear 23 mm guns and gunner position are replaced by electronic components.

The H-6K is designed for long-range attacks and stand-off attacks. It is considered as a strategic bomber. It is capable of attacking US carrier battle groups and priority targets in Asia. This aircraft has nuclear strike capability. While previous models had limited missile capacity (the H-6G could only carry two YJ-12 anti-ship missiles and the H-6M two KD-20/CJ-10K/CJ-20 land attack cruise missiles), *the H-6K can carry up to six YJ-12 and 6-7 LACMs* (long-range land-attack cruise missiles); a single regiment of 18 H-6Ks fully loaded out with YJ-12s can saturate enemy ships with over 100 supersonic missiles. Although the aircraft has a new nose radome housing a modern air-to-ground radar, *it is not clear if *the bomber or other Chinese assets yet have the capability to collect accurate targeting information for successful strikes against point targets in areas *beyond the First Island Chain.*

In January 2009, it was reported that an indigenous turbofan engine, the WS-18, was under development for use in the H-6K.

In 2015, about 15 H-6Ks were in service.​
_Above info is excerpted from the famous (infamous) Wiki page.
Please kindly correct if see any inaccuracy  Thank you.






The rough map of the First Island Chain and the Second Island Chain. Part of the First Island Chain is Diaoyu Islands 钓鱼岛 (or Senkaku Islands as Japan calls it)._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

If fitted with 2 drop tank on pylon of H-6K, I am sure the range can further increase but expense of weapon payload.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817317298595827713

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*China's H-6K bomber shows new strike capabilities*
*Richard D Fisher Jr, Washington DC* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
09 January 2017

Images posted in Chinese online forums in late December 2016 show for the first time a Xian Aircraft Corporation (XAC) H-6K bomber carrying what appear to be six 250 kg bombs on each of its six under-wing pylons for a total of 36 bombs: a new demonstration of the aircraft's strike capabilities.

First revealed in 2007, the Aviadvigatel D-30KP turbofan-powered H-6K was developed to primarily carry under its wings six nuclear/non-nuclear CJ-10A (KD-20) land-attack cruise missiles, each of which has a maximum range of 2,200 km, according to _IHS Jane's Weapons: Air-Launched_.

Although it is not clear whether the bombs shown in the recently published images are precision guided, _IHS Jane's_ understands that the H-6K's optical targeting system could support such weapons.

Moreover, video footage broadcast on 28 December on China Central Television (CCTV) showed for the first time an H-6K firing the 7.36 m-long, electro-optically-guided KD-63 land-attack cruise missile, which has a maximum range of 200 km, according to _IHS Jane's Weapons: Air-Launched_.

The footage also showed an H-6K carrying the guidance pod associated with Hongdu Aviation Industry Group's KD-88 TV or imagining infrared-guided missile.

This turbojet-powered air-to-surface anti-ship missile was marketed for export as the TL-7A at the Singapore Airshow 2016.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*





A Chinese air force H-6K bomber carrying what appear to be six bombs on each of its six under-wing pylons. (Via Weibo)




To read the full article, Client Login
(228 of 235 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/66779/china-s-h-6k-bomber-shows-new-strike-capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Path-Finder

Can this be used as a Maritime patrol craft similarly to the P8 Poseidon ?


----------



## Khafee

@Deino @cirr @grey boy 2 @Chinese-Dragon What is your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BuddhaPalm

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...nsit-tsushima-strait-first-time-since-august/

*Japan scrambles fighters as Chinese bombers transit Tsushima Strait for first time since August*

Air Self-Defense Force fighter jets were scrambled Monday after a number of Chinese People’s Liberation Army Air Force bombers and reconnaissance planes were detected flying over the East China Sea and Sea of Japan, the Defense Ministry’s Joint Staff Office in Tokyo said.

The Chinese planes, including six H-6 bombers, one Y-8 early warning aircraft and one Y-9 surveillance plane, flew via the Tsushima Strait from the East China Sea into the Sea of Japan and back. They did not enter Japanese airspace. The flight was the first over the Tsushima Strait since August.

Late Monday, Chinese state-run media criticized Japan for drawing public attention to the operation.

It was “normal routine training, and Japan panicked and overreacted, which shows Japan may have wanted to hype the event and act as a troublemaker,” The Global Times newspaper quoted Fu Qianshao, a Beijing-based air defense expert, as saying.

The encounter was the latest in an increasingly familiar sequence that has seen ASDF fighters scrambled to intercept Chinese aircraft flying near Japanese airspace, part of what Beijing has termed “regular” drills.

On Dec. 25, China’s only aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, accompanied by three guided-missile destroyers and two frigates, raised alarm bells in Tokyo after it was spotted cruising into the Western Pacific Ocean for the first time via the waterway between Okinawa and Miyako Island.

Just two weeks prior to that, Japan and China clashed over claims by Beijing that ASDF fighters had engaged in “dangerous and unprofessional” behavior when they were scrambled in response to Chinese aircraft flying the same route between Miyako and Okinawa Island.

China’s Defense Ministry slammed that ASDF scramble, saying the Japanese jets had harassed the Chinese planes and shot decoy projectiles at them.

Tokyo denied the claims and issued a strong protest with Beijing, adding that it would keep a steady eye on the “expanding and increasing” actions of the Chinese military in the area.

China has accused Japan of similar provocations — including radar lock-ons of military aircraft — amid a record spike recently in scrambles by the ASDF as the dispute over the Senkaku Islands in the East China Sea continues to boil between the two Asian giants. This has prompted concern over prospects of an accidental clash near the tiny islets, which are known as the Diaoyu in China.

While talks to establish a maritime and air communications protocol intended to prevent accidental clashes between aircraft and vessels have been ongoing between the two sides, implementation of the mechanism has been stalled since Japan effectively nationalized the Senkakus in 2012.

In the meantime, Beijing’s forays into the Western Pacific and East China Sea are expected to continue.

China’s air force announced in mid-September that it would be organizing “regular” exercises that fly past the so-called first island chain — a strategically important entryway into the Western Pacific that includes Japan’s Ryukyu Islands and Taiwan.

Experts say the extensive chains of Pacific islands that ring in China are seen by some in Beijing as a natural barrier that contains China and its navy. But other Chinese military theorists reportedly view the island chains more as benchmarks or springboards for Chinese military operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahojunk

Japan overreacting to routine air training over East China Sea: expert
(People's Daily Online) 14:04, January 10, 2017

A Chinese military expert said that Japan has overreacted after spotting eight Chinese military planes over the East China Sea and Japan Sea on Jan. 9, explaining that it was nothing more than routine military training.

Japan's Ministry of Defense said on Jan. 9 that eight Chinese military aircraft, consisting of one early warning plane, one intelligence-gathering plane and six bombers, had appeared over the East China Sea and Japan Sea. The statement also noted that Japan immediately sent military planes to deal with them. Many Japanese net users said on social media that they saw Japanese military aircraft taking off from different airports in Japan, including military bases at Naha, Hamamatsu and Komatsu.

Fu Qianshao, a Beijing-based air defense expert, noted that Japan panicked and overreacted to the routine training, which indicates that Japanese officials may have wanted to deliberately hype up the event and act as troublemakers.


********
_
It depends on which side you are looking at._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Media reported Japan sent nearly 30 fighters  , something tells me the Japanese are either very nervous or they hyping the China threat again.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Night shift

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Fourth regiment converted to the H-6K ... now three Divisions flying that type: Now the 108. AR, 36. Division !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Fourth regiment converted to the H-6K ... now three Divisions flying that type: Now the 108. AR, 36. Division !
> ...



Just another issue:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821328360341008384


> PLA空軍第36爆撃機師団第107航空連隊がH-6Kを配備、H-6Kが4個連隊配備へ



OedoSoldier, who has an amazing insight into the PLA and its latest developments claims that they are assigned to the 107. AR.  

But given the serial numbers this should be the 108th AR based at Wugong and the 107th AR should have serial numbers only with 40x7x and xx = 01 - 49 ....

Any help from You ?

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

terranMarine said:


> Media reported Japan sent nearly 30 fighters  , something tells me the Japanese are either very nervous or they hyping the China threat again.



Not just Japanese, this time the USAF in Japan also send their F/A-18s, thats quite unususal, and Japan basically throw all they have in north japan, including the stone-age F-4s.

The explaination is that this time China using electronic countermeasure aircraft to generate alot of fake signals to make the Japan and the US radar believe there are a hunderd or so aircrafts approaching but instead there are only a handful 5-10.

The story can be deeper, back in 1990s, it is believed the USAF has use simliar trick to fool PLA's radar, but revenage is a bitch, in less than 20 years, China go from get fooled, to cannot be fooled, to fool them in their own game.

And never underestimate the importance of this capability, just imaging if, in case of war, China generating fake signals of thousands of aircrafts to attack north japan and the USAF/Japan have to throw anything they get, only to find of there are thousands of fighters come to japan from South, and their fighter dont have much fuel left... It mean life or death situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

A midair-refuelable H-6 variant made its first time in the end of last year. http://www.pearvideo.com/video_1033880 







Air-launched ballistic missile under loaded?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

monitor said:


> ...
> Air-launched ballistic missile under loaded?




Any idea, what type of missile this air-launched ballistic missile could be?? A DF-15-based design maybe ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 52051

Sina has an article about this new missile now, but they dont have any details about this one:
http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/jssd/2017-03-01/doc-ifyavvsh7238953.shtml

But can we still call it ballastic missiles? the only things in common between this and the traditional ballastic missiles are they both have a phase that travelling at near space or beyond, besides that, there are nothing in common.

According to some journal papers in China they call these missiles as re-entry missiles instead of ballastic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yantong1980

I don't think that was ballistic missile, that's odd to carried something like, let say 'SRBM or MRBM' like missile under bomber! If re-entry vehicles, that's probably, I ever read about Russian concept about launching re-entry rocket from air, their plan using big transport aircraft to do this, not bomber. They fly high enough, release the rocket and let it fall vertically (nose up) and engine ignite, throw the rocket to the orbit. I think this 'project' also the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841633026870190081

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

H-6K with 6 cruise missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Oldman1

yantong1980 said:


> I don't think that was ballistic missile, that's odd to carried something like, let say 'SRBM or MRBM' like missile under bomber! If re-entry vehicles, that's probably, I ever read about Russian concept about launching re-entry rocket from air, their plan using big transport aircraft to do this, not bomber. They fly high enough, release the rocket and let it fall vertically (nose up) and engine ignite, throw the rocket to the orbit. I think this 'project' also the same.



You referring to something like this.







52051 said:


> Not just Japanese, this time the USAF in Japan also send their F/A-18s, thats quite unususal, and Japan basically throw all they have in north japan, including the stone-age F-4s.
> 
> The explaination is that this time China using electronic countermeasure aircraft to generate alot of fake signals to make the Japan and the US radar believe there are a hunderd or so aircrafts approaching but instead there are only a handful 5-10.
> 
> The story can be deeper, back in 1990s, it is believed the USAF has use simliar trick to fool PLA's radar, but revenage is a bitch, in less than 20 years, China go from get fooled, to cannot be fooled, to fool them in their own game.
> 
> And never underestimate the importance of this capability, just imaging if, in case of war, China generating fake signals of thousands of aircrafts to attack north japan and the USAF/Japan have to throw anything they get, only to find of there are thousands of fighters come to japan from South, and their fighter dont have much fuel left... It mean life or death situation.



Yeah there are smart decoys that imitates or projects like real aircraft on enemy radars forcing the defended country to expend missiles. Not that hard to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

For anyone intersted my latest report and the first for Jamestown 

https://jamestown.org/program/the-pla-air-forces-silver-bullet-bomber-force/

... And as usually, critics are always wellcome.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

First image of the alleged H-6N - or H-6KH - which made its maiden flight at the end of last year appeared. This development of the H-6K is said to be an IFR-probe equipped version, allegedly planned as an AShBM carrier with the size of a DF-21D.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

The illusive black H-6 (very old photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Deino said:


> View attachment 412992


FCK Ching Kuo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Khafee said:


> FCK Ching Kuo?


Definitely cannot be true! The FCK Ching Kuo was a very old model, already retired for good. The FCK Ing Wen is the latest model.

Wonder how could you ever come out with this idea here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

samsara said:


> Definitely cannot be true! The FCK Ching Kuo was a very old model, already retired for good. The FCK Ing Wen is the latest model.
> 
> Wonder how could you ever come out with this idea here?



LOL! Good one! By the way they are all IDF......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

samsara said:


> Definitely cannot be true! The FCK Ching Kuo was a very old model, already retired for good. The FCK Ing Wen is the latest model.
> 
> Wonder how could you ever come out with this idea here?


I'm not aware of the models of the FCK, hence my comment, but your condescending tone is very cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Khafee said:


> I'm not aware of the models of the FCK, hence my comment, but your condescending tone is very cheap.



Don't get too upset, my friend, he was directing his comment on Tsai Ing Wen, the elected leader of the Taiwan regime. If you put a vowel in FCK, guess what you get? Tsai Ing Weng is hated by mainland Chinese for her pro-independence policy making. She also gets low rating from Taiwanese as well.

There is no FCK Ing Wen jet fighter. The IDF has only two designations, first one is F-CK Ching Kuo, a different designation was given to upgraded plane as F-CK Fei Xian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khafee

lcloo said:


> Don't get too upset, my friend, he was directing his comment on Tsai Ing Wen, the elected leader of the Taiwan regime. If you put a vowel in FCK, guess what you get? Tsai Ing Weng is hated by mainland Chinese for her pro-independence policy making. She also gets low rating from Taiwanese as well.
> 
> There is no FCK Ing Wen jet fighter. The IDF has only two designations, first one is F-CK Ching Kuo, a different designation was given to upgraded plane as F-CK Fei Xian.


Naming newer versions A, B,C or Blk1, 2, 3, would have been much simpler, but.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-7




----------



## Deino

Threads merged


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Serious fire power !!!
This could be 6 Nuclear Raad or air launched Babur

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

An overhead view of H-6K bombers. 
(dafeng cao‏ @xinfengcao 2017-11-17)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*H-6KH for the PLANAF to be delivered later this year.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933919128347230208

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 星海军事

samsara said:


> *H-6KH for the PLANAF to be delivered later this year.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933919128347230208


Actually, it should be "earlier this year".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

星海军事 said:


> Actually, it should be "earlier this year".


Really? Then dafeng cao made some mistake in the timing: later vs earlier of this year (2017)  if so thanks for correcting, some further public info if any will be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Path-Finder said:


> Can this be used as a Maritime patrol craft similarly to the P8 Poseidon ?


C-919 is more suitable than old H-6 for that purpose


----------



## Beast

pakistanipower said:


> C-919 is more suitable than old H-6 for that purpose



This role is currently fill up by Y-8Q. No urgent need to convert any of these into anti-sub maritme roles. Turboprop offer even lower operating cost and longer loitering time compare to jet engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clarkgap

Satellite imagery of H-6N at Yanliang in November 3rd (from huitong's weibo):







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937532096158953473

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> Actually, it should be "earlier this year".




Pardon ... but "earlier" this year = 2017 would mean Naval Aviation already received their new bombers, but as far as i know the first one was just spotted in November, so that "earlier next year" = 2018 would fit. Or am I wrong??

deino


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> the first one was just spotted in November



Source needed.


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> Source needed.



The one just posted via xinfengcao’s tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940501132434055168

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Impressive image over Nanjing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Impressive image over Nanjing
> 
> View attachment 442316


A _very symbolic and impressive flight to mark the memorial ceremonies_ for #NanjingMassacre today, 13 December 2017! The hashtag of #NanjingMassacre at twitter is flooded with info and videos related to this event.
XINHUA Chinese language website http://news.cn/ appears in *black & white* only today to mark that unforgettable day.





。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> View attachment 442493


_"Pictures of the 12" --> does it mean the 12th unit of H-6N ?_ 
OedoSoldier 5:58 PM - 13 Dec 2017


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> _"Pictures of the 12" --> does it mean the 12th unit of H-6N ?_
> OedoSoldier 5:58 PM - 13 Dec 2017




Actually I don't know.


----------



## clarkgap

samsara said:


> _"Pictures of the 12" --> does it mean the 12th unit of H-6N ?_
> OedoSoldier 5:58 PM - 13 Dec 2017





samsara said:


> _"Pictures of the 12" --> does it mean the 12th unit of H-6N ?_
> OedoSoldier 5:58 PM - 13 Dec 2017



It means November 12th. Maybe you know that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

clarkgap said:


> It means November 12th. Maybe you know that?


Thanks. No, i don't know that date.


----------



## Deino

H-6K prototypes at CFTE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

H-6K no. 865 ... OedoSoldier even claims this to be the first H-6KH or H-6N.
But where is the IFR-probe?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953596949655113728


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> H-6K no. 865 ... OedoSoldier even claims this to be the first H-6KH or H-6N.
> But where is the IFR-probe?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953596949655113728
> View attachment 448599
> 
> 
> View attachment 448600


IFR Probe shall be install and disassemble at will or within a short time. Like J-10A.


----------



## LKJ86

H-6K

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

H-6K

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

H-6K

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Some guy (maybe Japanese ) posts this:





And then, a Chinese fan posts that:







Just for fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

LKJ86 said:


>


we need a real pics bro not a fan art @LKJ86

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

pakistanipower said:


> we need a real pics bro not a fan art @LKJ86


You are right.
It was posted by PLAAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> Some guy (maybe Japanese ) posts this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, a Chinese fan posts that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun!



The fan art is wrong. In 1978, there is no H-6K with solid nose and increased inlet size for a more powerful turbofan engine and six pylon on the wings. That time has only the old badger which is heavy, shorter range, smaller payload and non sophisticated avionics on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## clarkgap

https://thediplomat.com/2018/04/revealed-chinas-nuclear-capable-air-launched-ballistic-missile/

China is developing and has been flight-testing a nuclear-capable air-launched ballistic missile (ALBM) along with a new long-range strategic bomber to deliver it, The Diplomat has learned.

According to U.S. government sources with knowledge of the latest intelligence assessments on the Chinese People’s Liberation Army, China has conducted five flight tests of the unnamed missile. The U.S. intelligence community is calling the new missile the CH-AS-X-13.

The missile was first tested in December 2016 and was most recently tested in the last week of January 2018, according to one source. In recent years, the directors of the U.S. Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA) have made reference to this nuclear-capable ALBM in their two most recent on-record worldwide threat assessments.

Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access.
The two most recent tests of the system involved aerial launches off a modified H-6K strategic bomber capable of being refueled while in the air.

The new bomber, dubbed the H6X1/H-6N by the U.S. intelligence community, has been modified from standard variant H-6s for the ALBM delivery mission. The modifications have been made by Xi’an Aircraft Industrial Corporation, the manufacturer of all H-6 bomber variants since the late-1950s. The H6X1/H-6N may have been the subject of speculation in August 2017, when an image of an unidentified H-6 variant appeared on Chinese social media.

The CH-AS-X-13, meanwhile, is a two-stage, solid-fuel ballistic missile with a 3,000 kilometer range; it is likely a variant of the DF-21 medium-range ballistic missile. The missile may use lighter weight composite materials in its airframe to reduce the necessary carry weight for the bomber.

The H6X1/H-6N is assessed to have a combat radius of nearly 6,000 kilometers — a significant improvement from older H-6 variants. As a system for nuclear delivery, the CH-AS-X-13 on the H6X1/H-6N, assuming a launch from the edge of the bomber’s combat radius, will be capable of threatening targets in the contiguous United States, Hawaii, and Alaska.

According to a source who spoke with The Diplomat, the U.S. intelligence community assesses that the CH-AS-X-13 will be ready for deployment by 2025.

This is in line with a September 2016 announcement by People’s Liberation Army Air Force General Ma Xiaotan, referenced in the U.S. Department of Defense’s 2017 report on Chinese military power, that China would develop a new generation of long-range strategic bombers to be deployed around the mid-2020s.

Aside from the H6X1/H-6N, China has developed the H-6 into a range of support and attack roles. The H-6K, for instance, is capable of delivering standoff range CJ-20 land-attack cruise missiles with precision guidance. These bombers have conducted missions across the so-called First Island Chain, into the western Pacific.

Additionally, the People’s Liberation Army Navy operates the H-6G, which is designed for anti-ship and maritime support missions.

In recent years, senior U.S. intelligence officials have acknowledged the development of a nuclear-capable ALBM in China.

On March 6, 2018, Lt. Gen. Robert Ashley, in discussing the development of new Chinese long-range, precision-strike systems, said that “These capabilities are being augmented with two new air-launched ballistic missiles, one of which may include a nuclear payload.”

In May 2017, Lt. Gen. Vincent R. Stewart, the former director of the DIA, for the first time, referenced “two, new air-launched ballistic missiles, one of which may include a nuclear payload.”

It’s unclear if the conventional ALBM referenced in these DIA threat assessments is an alternate warhead configuration for the nuclear-capable system. A conventional variant of the CH-AS-X-13 could perform a long-range anti-ship role.

ALBMs are carried horizontally by aircraft and dropped prior to their engines igniting. Following ignition, the missile reorients toward a regular ballistic trajectory like any other ballistic missile.

Yankee had refer to it one years ago, here is more image:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dante80

This is pretty interesting. US dabbled in the past with the concept (Skybolt and even a Minuteman test) and the only application that did come out of it in the end was the Pegasus launch vehicle.

I'm willing to guess that since DF-21 already is a mobile system, PLA wants to integrate it as an ALBM for long range force projection against naval targets. As a part of the triad, using nuclear-tipped ALCMs would make a lot more sense.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clarkgap

Dante80 said:


> This is pretty interesting. US dabbled in the past with the concept (Skybolt and even a Minuteman test) and the only application that did come out of it in the end was the Pegasus launch vehicle.
> 
> I'm willing to guess that since DF-21 already is a mobile system, PLA wants to integrate it as an ALBM for long range force projection against naval targets. As a part of the triad, using nuclear-tipped ALCMs would make a lot more sense.








Base on this document, they developed a significant type Air-to-surface missile base on the technology of M-20. So I think they use the M-20 as second stage of the CH-AS-X-13.


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> 2018.4.14



What's the event?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> What's the event?


Preparation for a competition of PLAAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:404f20e31233d2853b6d5000ab1b8cb8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

“战神”这名不是随便给的。真的有意义的。


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> “战神”这名不是随便给的。真的有意义的。




Please give an English sumary.


----------



## samsara

Beast said:


> “战神”这名不是随便给的。真的有意义的。


“The name of the "God of War" is not just given casually. It really makes sense.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

Beast said:


> “战神”这名不是随便给的。真的有意义的。


H-20就是“超神”


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Take off from an island!!!
@wanglaokan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 475111
> 
> Take off from an island!!!
> @wanglaokan


H-6K take off from spratly island couple with Tanker and on return trip refuel by tanker to make it back to island airfield will significantly boast its combat radius.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

video:http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:16d0e69a7f1e9964f9a3f71f90fec2e6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 475111
> 
> Take off from an island!!!
> @wanglaokan




Any info from what island? Yongxing Island??

Unfortunately I cannot open this video:

https://www.weibo.com/tv/v/GhdxNxPT...964f9a3f71f90fec2e6#_loginLayer_1526629645501


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Any info from what island? Yongxing Island??
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot open this video:
> 
> https://www.weibo.com/tv/v/GhdxNxPT...964f9a3f71f90fec2e6#_loginLayer_1526629645501


You can't open the video???


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 474665




Just noted this moment ... they are experimenting with AAMs on these bombers?? 



LKJ86 said:


> You can't open the video???



Nope ... I get a visitor log-in to a Weibo-visitor-access-page only.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Just noted this moment ... they are experimenting with AAMs on these bombers??
> 
> 
> 
> Nope ... I get a visitor log-in to a Weibo-visitor-access-page only.


Try this:https://www.bilibili.com/video/av23592205/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Thanks ... seems indeed to be Yongxing.







...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997375994645266432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

The combat radius estimation is very modest and too low. Maybe for old H-6 but not for H-6K refitted with turbofan and weight trimming. Estimate ferry range of H-6K is 7600km which translate to at least 2500km combat radius even with half loaded.

Remember H-6K is designed with in mind to strike the second chain island and western pacific area. Its comabt radius cant be that short.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Interesting...


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 479339
> 
> Interesting...



You mean the blurred out part?? ... maybe a YJ-12 spotted for the first time under that type in operational service?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> You mean the blurred out part?? ... maybe a YJ-12 spotted for the first time under that type in operational service?


Yep, the blurred out part.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Yep, the blurred out part.




What do you think it is?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> What do you think it is?


Maybe the blurred part is at wrong place.

Just kidding.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 481881
> View attachment 481882
> View attachment 481883
> View attachment 481884



Any info on what event was celebrated?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Any info on what event was celebrated?


Sending Off/ Retirement ceremony for H-6 regiment personnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

"NB" missile is launched successfully from H-6.


----------



## cirr

So H-6N has successfully test fired one "NB" hypersonic missile.


----------



## UserUnknown2025

cirr said:


> So H-6N has successfully test fired one "NB" hypersonic missile.


Does “NB” stand for 牛逼？


----------



## Beast

Nuclear ballistic


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 489613
> 
> View attachment 489614
> 
> "NB" missile is launched successfully from H-6.







Air-based hypersonic anti-ship ballistic missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1971538745/4267798693962828

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1376628072/4268686694865229

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Do we know the combat radius of the H-6K?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Do we know the combat radius of the H-6K?


Do you think you can get the true answer？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Do you think you can get the true answer？




Surely not, but at least a guess! ... for the earlier H-6 variants 1800km is mentioned.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Surely not, but at least a guess! ... for the earlier H-6 variants 1800km is mentioned.


 Weight reduced, turbofan replaced turbojet and higher thrust achieved. I guess it will put at least 2500km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045555092504686592

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045555092504686592



From the latest info I got, there are indeed already 4 at Guiping-Menshu (8. NAD/23. AR STC) and it seems as if they arrived between 19 May and 4 September but quite interesting, they are only H-6KH or H-6J and not the probe-equipped AShBM carrier H-6N.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 502388
> View attachment 502389
> View attachment 502390
> View attachment 502391


Are China going to start WWIII?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 502388
> View attachment 502389
> View attachment 502390
> View attachment 502391


Why are they just parked there in neat rows? Shouldn't they be in some kind of reinforced hangar at the least?


----------



## LKJ86

Figaro said:


> Why are they just parked there in neat rows? Shouldn't they be in some kind of reinforced hangar at the least?


I think it is normal to bombers.


----------



## Oldman1

Figaro said:


> Why are they just parked there in neat rows? Shouldn't they be in some kind of reinforced hangar at the least?



Thats normal. And it be quicker for them to takeoff if under attack. If in reinforced hangars these days against modern bombs, its useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 510817




Any info where this is?


----------



## XaviorXX

Deino said:


> Any info where this is?


"An H-6k bomber attached to an aviation regiment of the air force under the PLA Southern Theater Command takes off from a military airfield in plateau area for flight training exercise on October 15, 2018.(eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Song Yingming and Ruan Haizhou)"，I think it should be Qinghai-Tibet Plateau.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Fresh release on above H-6K exercise from the CCTV short clip post on 20181101:

轰-6K上高原首次曝光 “新航迹”展示战略威慑延伸 | 小央视频

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

H-6K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

H-6I

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Well, that truly made my day, the H-6I is quite well known since some time, but I did not know that it actually flew and also it was only known from only one image.

The profile below was drawn by a friend - JP. Santiago - for my book "Dragon's Wings"


----------



## JohnWick

Deino said:


> also it was only known from only one image.


What's the story behind it?


----------



## Deino

JohnWick said:


> What's the story behind it?



Was a concept for an improved development of the H-6 powered by 4 Spey 512 engines ...

Here from my book:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

via Huitong !!??? But is this real?? looks very much like a CG or model.

http://chinese-military-aviation.blogspot.com/p/attack-aircraft.html#H-6J


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> via Huitong !!??? But is this real?? looks very much like a CG or model.
> 
> http://chinese-military-aviation.blogspot.com/p/attack-aircraft.html#H-6J
> 
> View attachment 525971


Fact is real but not picture.



Deino said:


> Was a concept for an improved development of the H-6 powered by 4 Spey 512 engines ...
> 
> Here from my book:
> View attachment 525623
> View attachment 525624


I think using D30kp2 (WS-18) concept is much cheaper plus it offer more power compare to WS-9 if with 2 engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 528984
> View attachment 528985
> View attachment 528986
> View attachment 528987
> View attachment 528988
> View attachment 528989



Any more information on this weapon?


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 528984
> View attachment 528985
> View attachment 528986
> View attachment 528987
> View attachment 528988
> View attachment 528989


*Chinese version of MOAB* (conventional one)


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## YeBeWarned

What Happened to H-2 bomber ?


----------



## Deino

Starlord said:


> What Happened to H-2 bomber ?




H-2???


----------



## YeBeWarned

Deino said:


> H-2???



Sorry if i get the name wrong, there is a Bomber which is similar to US B-2 Bomber ..


----------



## JSCh

*China showcases own version of ‘Mother of All Bombs’*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/1/3 16:22:04




A massive aerial bomb is airdropped by an H-6K bomber and causes a gigantic explosion at an unknown location. Photo: courtesy of NORINCO's website





​A massive aerial bomb is airdropped by an H-6K bomber and causes a gigantic explosion at an unknown location. Photo: courtesy of NORINCO's website

China's arms industry giant NORINCO for the first time showcased a new type of massive aerial bomb, which it dubbed the Chinese version of the "Mother of All Bombs" due to its huge destruction potential that is claimed to be only second to nuclear weapons.

The bomb was airdropped by an H-6K bomber and caused a gigantic explosion, a promotional video China North Industries Group Corporation Limited (NORINCO) released on its website in December shows.

This is the first time the new bomb's destructive powers have been shown in public, the Xinhua News Agency reported on Wednesday on its mobile application.

Calling the several-ton-weapon a Chinese version of the "Mother of All Bombs," the report said that it is China's most powerful non-nuclear bomb, and that the H-6K bomber could only carry one at a time due to its size.

Judging from the video and the size of the H-6K's bomb bay, this bomb is approximately five to six meters long, Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Thursday.

"The massive blast can easily and completely wipe out fortified ground targets such as reinforced buildings, bastions and defense shelters," Wei said.

It can also be used to clear a landing zone for troops on helicopters to rappel down, in case the area is covered by obstacles such as forests, Wei noted.

The weapon will also spread fear among enemies if a weapon of this caliber is deployed, military observers noted.

The US wields a similar weapon, the Massive Ordnance Air Blast (MOAB,) which was first to dubbed the "Mother of All Bombs" because of its acronym and power.

A MOAB was dropped on an Islamic State cave complex in Afghanistan in 2017, the New York Times reported.

The bombing was very successful, but no casualty totals were given.

Wei said that the Chinese bomb is smaller and lighter than the US one, enabling it to be deployed on the H-6K bomber.

The US bomb is so large that it has to be carried by a larger transport aircraft rather than a bomber, Wei said, noting that a bomber can fly faster and is better at targeting than a transport aircraft, and the Chinese bomb's designer must have had this in mind when it produced the bomb to fit the H-6K.

To match the US weapon, Russia developed the "Father of All Bombs" which is both bigger and thermobaric, meaning it uses gas to create a huge fireball rather than a shockwave, Wired reported.

Some military observers speculated that the Chinese bomb is also thermobaric.

However, a NORINCO representative told the Global Times that the bomb shown in the video is not a thermobaric weapon, but did not provide additional details.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kailash Kumar

China dropped its megabomb

04 JANUARY 2019 

China has tested its most powerful non-nuclear bomb, according to a state-run media, which nicknamed it "the Chinese version of 'the mother of all bombs'", in reference to an American missile dropped in Afghanistan in 2017. It has been dropped by a HK-6k heavy bomber.





GBU-43 Massive Ordnance Air Blast bomb (MOAB)

Norinco has posted on its website a video that shows for a few seconds the dropping of a bomb. It crashes on a meadow, before producing a gigantic fireball and a plume of black smoke. On social networks, the official news agency Xinhua described the bomb, presented for the first time, as "the Chinese version of 'the mother of all bombs'". It has been dropped by a H-6K, equivalent to the Russian Tupolev Tu-16.

According to the same source, the devastating power of this bomb is "lower only than nuclear weapons' one". Neither Norinco nor New China provided details on the date or place of the explosion, nor on its range. The Chinese bomb might be about five to six meters long, but smaller and lighter than the American MOAB, according to Wei Dongxu, a military analyst based in Beijing and quoted Friday by the semi-official daily Global Times. "The massive explosion that is generated can easily and totally wipe out fortified ground targets," Wei said.

On 13 April 2017, in Afghanistan, a USAF Lockheed MC-130 Hercules dropped the most powerful conventional weapon in the U.S. arsenal, a GBU-43 Massive Ordnance Air Blast bomb (MOAB) containing 11 tons of explosive, which they dubbed "mother of all bombs". The stated goal was to destroy a network of underground ISIS group in the east of the country.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/jan...news_industry/china_dropped_its_megabomb.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Jyotish Kailashkumar said:


> China dropped its megabomb
> 
> 04 JANUARY 2019
> 
> China has tested its most powerful non-nuclear bomb, according to a state-run media, which nicknamed it "the Chinese version of 'the mother of all bombs'", in reference to an American missile dropped in Afghanistan in 2017. It has been dropped by a HK-6k heavy bomber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GBU-43 Massive Ordnance Air Blast bomb (MOAB)
> 
> Norinco has posted on its website a video that shows for a few seconds the dropping of a bomb. It crashes on a meadow, before producing a gigantic fireball and a plume of black smoke. On social networks, the official news agency Xinhua described the bomb, presented for the first time, as "the Chinese version of 'the mother of all bombs'". It has been dropped by a H-6K, equivalent to the Russian Tupolev Tu-16.
> 
> According to the same source, the devastating power of this bomb is "lower only than nuclear weapons' one". Neither Norinco nor New China provided details on the date or place of the explosion, nor on its range. The Chinese bomb might be about five to six meters long, but smaller and lighter than the American MOAB, according to Wei Dongxu, a military analyst based in Beijing and quoted Friday by the semi-official daily Global Times. "The massive explosion that is generated can easily and totally wipe out fortified ground targets," Wei said.
> 
> On 13 April 2017, in Afghanistan, a USAF Lockheed MC-130 Hercules dropped the most powerful conventional weapon in the U.S. arsenal, a GBU-43 Massive Ordnance Air Blast bomb (MOAB) containing 11 tons of explosive, which they dubbed "mother of all bombs". The stated goal was to destroy a network of underground ISIS group in the east of the country.
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/jan...news_industry/china_dropped_its_megabomb.html


Shall be around 4-6 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

Dungeness said:


> Does China have to put this "*Nuclear Capable*" in any of her weapon system just like the supapowa?


yes, cuz it give the supapowa towards China's south rumbling dysentery!


----------



## Deino

Our special friend again ... seems a bit nervous ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083298936956235776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Starlord said:


> Sorry if i get the name wrong, there is a Bomber which is similar to US B-2 Bomber ..


H-20 bomber?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Figaro said:


> H-20 bomber?



yes


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 531996



I would love to see a H-6N or H-6J from that angle.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 532381



again Naval Aviation H-6J at Guiping Mengshu?


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 532368


The weapon bay looks long enough to fit CJ-20 cruise missile inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> The weapon bay looks long enough to fit CJ-20 cruise missile inside.



But if you measure correctly then bay is unfortunately a bit too short...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

YJ-12





H-6J

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> H-6J
> View attachment 537610
> View attachment 537611




But those seem to be not fitted with the IRF-probe?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> But those seem to be not fitted with the IRF-probe?


It is not H-6N.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> It is not H-6N.
> View attachment 537615



You are correct ... I just noticed myself. Ohhh well .. I'm getting old.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 540051


17th Air Regiment of PLANAF, Changzhou AB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 544440


I think this base usually hosts a UAV Brigade.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 545614
> View attachment 545615
> View attachment 545616
> View attachment 545617


They probably use as much fuel in one sortie compared to what the PAF usually does in a year


----------



## lcloo

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 545599
> View attachment 545600
> View attachment 545601
> View attachment 545602



_An H-6 bomber attached to a brigade with the PLA Air Force Harbin Flight Academy taxies on the runway before takeoff for a flight training exercise on March 6, 2019. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Liu Wei)_

Older H-6s are moved from bomber roles to PLA Air Force Flight Academy for pilot training. Previously, they were using Y-7 transport as trainers for H-6 pilots.

Y-7 Bomber trainer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113303224742752256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

April 15, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Huitong just updated his blog with the first clear image of a PLA Naval Aviation H-6J, albeit this particular aircraft shows a completely strange, unique number '9125' ... so is just the first regular '8' missing which would fit to a 89125 or is it a new system?

http://chinese-military-aviation.blogspot.com/p/attack-aircraft.html#H-6J

Image via Huitong/CMA (_courtesy of DSKG_)

After some closer inspections I have the feeling the number is not manipulated. ... so again something new or back to the old serial system of Independent Regiments?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 557427

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

samsara said:


> View attachment 557538


"Fig. 16" is too Chinese.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From mssn65 on 14 May:

{thread}
*The H-6J bomber with the unit number was photographed, and the H-6J are already deployed to the Naval Aviation units. *

https://jbbs.shitaraba.net/bbs/read.cgi/sports/37992/1533086155/

It is one of the *advanced models of H-6K*, *with improvements mainly focused on the anti-ship attack capabilities*

• Information that four aircraft have already been handed over to the Naval Aviation units

• Introduced as an update to the existing H-6G

• The H-6J has a completely redesigned airframe, is equipped with a D-30 KP2 engine that is stronger than the existing one. It is made lighter by increasing the usage of the composite materials, and adopts new avionics, pylons are equipped with the more advanced ASM and electronic warfare pods in eight places, have greatly improved its overall ability.

• As an anti-ship attack aircraft, the operation radius is extended by 5% to 3,500 km, and the number of anti-ship missiles increased from 2~4 to 6 for H-6G. The *main armament of the H-6J is the long-range supersonic anti-ship cruise missile YJ-12*, which is a weapon hailed as a stand-off attack against the USN DDG.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128246918369275905

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 563005
> View attachment 563006




You just beat my by a second ! 

Second H-6J confirmed with a serial number: H-6J number 9115 seems to be assigned to the newly established STC Navy Independent Bomber Regiment

image 'heiniao' via CMA Blog/Huitong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> You just beat my by a second !
> 
> Second H-6J confirmed with a serial number: H-6J number 9115 seems to be assigned to the newly established STC Navy Independent Bomber Regiment
> 
> image 'heiniao' via CMA Blog/Huitong
> 
> View attachment 563007


This might be the newly '9th Brigade' in Hainan?


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> This might be the newly '9th Brigade' in Hainan?




Where did you hear anything on a newly '9th Brigade' in Hainan?


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> Where did you hear anything on a newly '9th Brigade' in Hainan?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/plaa...aft-y-8gx-family.465649/page-12#post-11405604

Here. But i might misunderstood though so forgive me.
It might be a new name for the 23rd Bomber Regiment in Mengshu (23rd Brigade?)


----------



## Deino

Interesting difference between a H-6K and the H-6J: The H-6K (PLAAF) has its EO-turret placed in the middle/centre position, whereas the H-6J (PLAN NA) has its EO-turret placed slightly off-set.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

H-6K

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

H-6J

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's H-6K bomber expected to be armed with hypersonic weapons*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/6 15:51:59

*



*​An H-6K bomber takes off from a military airfield. Twelve H-6K bombers assigned to a division of the PLA Air Force conducted a long haul flight from the hinterland of China's central Shaanxi Plain to a certain area to carry out military training, according to the official social media account of the Chinese PLA Air Force on the Sina Weibo, March 27, 2018. Photo: eng.chinamil.com.cn

The main mission objective of China's H-6K bomber is to strike key strategic points deep within enemy territories, the state broadcaster revealed, leading experts to predict that the warplane could eventually be armed with hypersonic weapons that can destroy hostile military hubs 3,000 kilometers away within minutes.

Together with J-20 stealth fighters, H-6Ks could devastate the enemy's fighting capability even before a war gets fully underway, analysts said.

"In a war, our main objective is to launch attacks on an enemy's deep and vital positions, paralyzing their facilities. This is what we especially excel at," said H-6K pilot Li Ping, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Tuesday.

While the H-6K is not a stealth warplane, nor does it have outstanding speed to penetrate deep into hostile territory, it is equipped with very advanced weapons including air-launched cruise missiles, enabling it to attack targets far away, Wang Ya'nan, chief editor of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

"The H-6K can remain within a safe zone, launch its missiles that can reach targets 2,000 kilometers away," Wang said, noting that these missiles are difficult to intercept due to their stealth capabilities.

"With China developing hypersonic weapons [missiles that fly at least five times the speed of sound] in recent years, its attack range and speed could become even greater than a conventional cruise missile, potentially capable of taking out targets deep within hostile territories 3,000 kilometers away within just a few minutes," Wang predicted.

Assuming each H-6K can carry six missiles, 10 bombers can attack as many as 60 vital military hubs, which could destroy the enemy, he said.

CCTV also reported that the Air Force's J-20 fighter jets have been conducting full-scale, beyond-visual-range aerial combat exercises.

The J-20 could partner with the H-6K and clear the sky by shooting down hostile aerial hubs such as early warning aircraft and tanker aircraft, while the H-6K will scorch land hubs such as command centers and missile positions, according to Wang.

The H-6Ks are undergoing frequent training under combat scenarios together with early warning aircraft and fighter jets, CCTV reported.

In 2018, the munitions the H-6Ks used in exercises were multiple times greater than in past years, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

any one know what is the total number of H-6K & H-6J that are in service?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163688290156994560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 572882



250, 500 or 1000 kg bombs ?



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 574135
> View attachment 574136
> View attachment 574137



There seems to be a center line hard point right behind the weapon bay. I wonder what it is for, targeting or jamming pods ? But FLIR is already there.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

obj 705A said:


> any one know what is the total number of H-6K & H-6J that are in service?


No way! It's classified number!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

what is the on-station time of H-6 ...??


----------



## LKJ86

Via @inSky_1865 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 577998
> View attachment 577999
> 
> Via @inSky_1865 from Weibo



H-6N finally with its serial numbers.  But '55x3x' is confusing since it would usually correspond to the 42nd Air Division; a former fighter division. As such it seems to follow the new system of Theater Command subordinated units ... and here a CTC subordinated Bomber unit.

Or am I wrong?


----------



## Deino

This is not real??? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169995788644048897

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> H-6N finally with its serial numbers.  But '55x3x' is confusing since it would usually correspond to the 42nd Air Division; a former fighter division. As such it seems to follow the new system of Theater Command subordinated units ... and here a CTC subordinated Bomber unit.
> 
> Or am I wrong?
> 
> View attachment 578060


42nd Air Division...that is the one in Bose (STC)?!


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> 42nd Air Division...that is the one in Bose (STC)?!




No, the 42nd has been long deactivated. I'm quite sure it is a serial following the new pattern of TC subordinated brigades.


----------



## Deino

So some H-6K also have the new serials ... 55232 would also fit to a CTC bomber brigade, however @huitong mentions this aircraft as being assigned to the 106th Brigade.

But this number would not fit to this unit??!! 

(Image via inSky1865)


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> So some H-6K also have the new serials ... 55232 would also fit to a CTC bomber brigade, however @huitong mentions this aircraft as being assigned to the 106th Brigade.
> 
> But this number would not fit to this unit??!!
> 
> (Image via inSky1865)
> 
> View attachment 578207


Yeah i know 42nd Air Division is long gone.

IMO the new number means that the Bomber Divisions are finally turning to Bomber Brigades (therefore having new serial numbers).
106th Brigade - i admit it is new (?) i do know the 107th and 108th Bomber Regiments around Xi'an and both, of course, are under the 36th Bomber Division. If the Division was deactivated then there is a good chance they reorganized the serial system...so welcome aboard 106/7/8th Bomber Brigades.
We need to track the new units.


----------



## LKJ86

Via WEIMENG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Do we actually know the differences between K and N? I mean, same size but different avionics.


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> Do we actually know the differences between K and N? I mean, same size but different avionics.



This might help even if right after seeing it, I'm a bit sceptical on whether the H-6N is real?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171745760943067136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> This might help even if right after seeing it, I'm a bit sceptical on whether the H-6N is real?



Oh well 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172028430474342400


----------



## LKJ86

Via @angadow from Weibo


----------



## Deino

Finally !!

(Image by LWJ via Huitong/CMA Blog)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## S10

Does anybody know if H-6K retained its internal weapons bay or has it been converted into additional fuel tanks? I read somewhere that the plane can no longer mount bombs internally.


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 580352
> 
> Via www.81.cn


Hmm so it does have an internal bay. Where is the extra fuel for the extended range coming from?


----------



## Ultima Thule

S10 said:


> Hmm so it does have an internal bay. Where is the extra fuel for the extended range coming from?


i thinks it is old models of H-6 that retain internal bays not H-6K which is a cruise missile carriers @S10


----------



## LKJ86

pakistanipower said:


> i thinks it is old models of H-6 that retain internal bays not H-6K which is a cruise missile carriers @S10


H-6K does have an internal bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

pakistanipower said:


> i thinks it is old models of H-6 that retain internal bays not H-6K which is a cruise missile carriers @S10



It was always known, that the K has a bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

Deino said:


> It was always known, that the K has a bay.
> 
> View attachment 580360


Does the H-6K's internal bay feature any missile launcher for cruise missiles? I always assumed all of the cruise missiles were placed on the H-6K underwing hardpoints only.


----------



## Deino

Fsjal said:


> Does the H-6K's internal bay feature any missile launcher for cruise missiles? I always assumed all of the cruise missiles were placed on the H-6K underwing hardpoints only.




Not that I know and IMO it is even too short to fit a KD-20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Deino said:


> Not that I know and IMO it is even too short to fit a KD-20.


I see, looks like H-6K does retain bombing capability.

Also, apparently H-6K can carry air-launched ballistic missile, specifically a missile called CH-AS-X-13. Since the missile is said to be a variant of DF-21, it'd be too big to carry on the underwing hardpoints. Considering that an ALBM like CH-AS-X-13 would be fitted on the centerline underfuselage, I'm guessing the aircraft's internal bay could be replaced with an additional fuel tank instead.


----------



## Deino

Fsjal said:


> I see, looks like H-6K does retain bombing capability.
> 
> Also, apparently H-6K can carry air-launched ballistic missile, specifically a missile called CH-AS-X-13. Since the missile is said to be a variant of DF-21, it'd be too big to carry on the underwing hardpoints. Considering that an ALBM like CH-AS-X-13 would be fitted on the centerline underfuselage, I'm guessing the aircraft's internal bay could be replaced with an additional fuel tank instead.



Nope, the K-model so fra can only launch the KD-63 and KD-20. The mentioned CH-AS-X-13 is not operational yet and will most likely assigned to the H-6N only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @佛系军迷京城老九 from Weibo


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 580483
> View attachment 580484
> 
> Via @佛系军迷京城老九 from Weibo



But there is not the reported/rumoured semi-conformal bay to hold that use ballistic anti-ship missile.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Oh well
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172028430474342400







Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Sit from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176099459182338050

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Neo双垂尾蓝光 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @前站起飞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @拓城模型TopgunChen from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @mseraser from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空天砺剑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 581982
> 
> Via @空天砺剑 from Weibo


The seal up bombay means the extra space is convert into fuel space? Without refuelling, it may fly 8000km full load.


----------



## S10

Beast said:


> The seal up bombay means the extra space is convert into fuel space? Without refuelling, it may fly 8000km full load.


I don't think it needs that much range. CJ-100 has a range of approximately 1500km, so realistically H6K and H6N only need roughly 2000km combat radius to deliver its payload. That assumption is based on the plane being flown out to sea near Shanghai area and the target is Guam.


----------



## Brainsucker

I think that we can't call H-6 as a bomber anymore. But an air based missile launcher platform. Or maybe a Strike Aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

S10 said:


> I don't think it needs that much range. CJ-100 has a range of approximately 1500km, so realistically H6K and H6N only need roughly 2000km combat radius to deliver its payload. That assumption is based on the plane being flown out to sea near Shanghai area and the target is Guam.


With refuelling added. I can bet it's targeted aim is much further. If Guam is really the target. I don't think refuelling is even needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

Brainsucker said:


> I think that we can't call H-6 as a bomber anymore. But an air based missile launcher platform. Or maybe a Strike Aircraft.


H-6K still has an internal bomb bay. H-6N seems to be an exclusively missile platform.



Beast said:


> With refuelling added. I can bet it's targeted aim is much further. If Guam is really the target. I don't think refuelling is even needed.


Hawaii is out of reach even with air refueling. It's over 8000km flying from Shanghai. Guam is as far as strategically feasible. Remember that when H-6K and H-6N are carrying heavy payloads, the range drops considerably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

S10 said:


> I don't think it needs that much range. CJ-100 has a range of approximately 1500km, so realistically H6K and H6N only need roughly 2000km combat radius to deliver its payload. That assumption is based on the plane being flown out to sea near Shanghai area and the target is Guam.


With refuelling added. I can bet it's targeted aim is much further. If Guam is really the target. I don't think refuelling is even needed.


S10 said:


> Hawaii is out of reach even with air refueling. It's over 8000km flying from Shanghai. Guam is as far as strategically feasible. Remember that when H-6K and H-6N are carrying heavy payloads, the range drops considerably.



That is where the air refuelling comes in. Plus CJ-2000 range is around 2300km. With 8000km range without refuel. One air refuel is enough to ensure to and back trip from hawaii. Remember return trip has burn up most fuel and payload (weapon) are released. It used less fuel to fly furrher due to far lighter weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino




----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵器杂志-肖宁 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @耿直的鲁斯兰 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @hysplan from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS_T黑黑T from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

H-6A










Via @别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Huitong reports this CTC Bomber Brigade as the 105th ... but that would correspond to a former 35th Bomber Division regiment (long abolished) and also it won't fit to the serial number. Given the current system for brigades it should be 71x6x?



Also, the 55x3x pattern fits nicely dedicated theater subordinated attack brigades similar to the GJ-1/-2 assigned to the UAV brigade with 53x3x.

Anyone with an idea?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 587053
> 
> Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


This looks like a female crew unit. So the female crew also operate the bomber series? Previously I learned the female crew are working in the surveillance and reconnaissance unit, but not the bomber one (H-6 series).


----------



## LKJ86

Via @别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191012279354920961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191012279354920961


The “Modern Ships” Magazine 2019, the 23rd Theme — *Bombers Rule the Sea* (via CD@oldcaticu44)
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2596066-1-1.html

_If you think about it seriously, certainly if you add into action the radius of the long range bomber from the coast plus the range of anti-ship ballistic missiles (it's carrying), the waters outside the strike range are just few in the whole world_ (although it is not very relevant to the contents of the magazine).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识365 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

samsara said:


> The “Modern Ships” Magazine 2019, the 23rd Theme — *Bombers Rule the Sea* (via CD@oldcaticu44)
> https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2596066-1-1.html
> 
> _If you think about it seriously, certainly if you add into action the radius of the long range bomber from the coast plus the range of anti-ship ballistic missiles (it's carrying), the waters outside the strike range are just few in the whole world_ (although it is not very relevant to the contents of the magazine).
> 
> View attachment 587552
> 
> View attachment 587551
> 
> View attachment 587550
> 
> View attachment 587549


which missile is attached at the centre fuselage ....


----------



## lcloo

HRK said:


> which missile is attached at the centre fuselage ....



Air launch version of DF-21D anti-ship ballistic missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 1 and @鼎盛考古 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> Air launch version of DF-21D anti-ship ballistic missile.


That means DF-21 strike range can increase from 2100km to almost 10000km using H-6H.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 威猛

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Guys ... I need your help:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196697399269318656
I urgently need to get in contact with this CG-artist ... could anyone help me out and either provide me with a contact or arrange, that he would contact me?

Best regards,
Deino


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Guys ... I need your help:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196697399269318656
> I urgently need to get in contact with this CG-artist ... could anyone help me out and either provide me with a contact or arrange, that he would contact me?
> 
> Best regards,
> Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 590248
> 
> 
> View attachment 590259



Thanks, but could you please type his name in Chinese or even better provide a link, since my PC only types roman letters and the Weibo-system always only leads me to the visitor account to sign in.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Thanks, but could you please type his name in Chinese or even better provide a link, since my PC only types roman letters and the Weibo-system always only leads me to the visitor account to sign in.


@小步CG from Weibo 
https://weibo.com/u/1678582002

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Thanks a lot


----------



## LKJ86

Via @涡轮喷气蛋 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @干巴巴的苏霍伊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 590996
> 
> Via @干巴巴的苏霍伊 from Weibo


Wow.. Fully loaded.


----------



## LKJ86

Beast said:


> Wow.. Fully loaded.


Obviously not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205862663026282496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205864749663211521

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

It's my assumption that after mounting the air launched DF-21 ASBM under its belly, H-6N won't be able to mount further YJ-12/YJ-18 under its wings due to limited payload. In that case, is it really worth having the capability to mount a single ASBM rather than 6 supersonic YJ-12/YJ-18 ASM?


----------



## HRK

S10 said:


> It's my assumption that after mounting the air launched DF-21 ASBM under its belly, H-6N won't be able to mount further YJ-12/YJ-18 under its wings due to limited payload. In that case, is it really worth having the capability to mount a single ASBM rather than 6 supersonic YJ-12/YJ-18 ASM?


part of strike package other H-6 would carry other arsenal deem necessary as per mission requirement.... it's not that only 1 H-6N would fly with with only 1 DF-21 .....


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208114561515175937

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

H-6 made its maiden flight on December 24, 1968.





Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 595468
> View attachment 595469
> View attachment 595470
> View attachment 595471
> View attachment 595472
> View attachment 595473
> View attachment 595474
> View attachment 595475
> 
> Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin


what is the event .... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @拓城模型TopgunChen from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Extract from Huitong's Chinese Military Aviation:-
It was also speculated that a single large ballistic missile could be carried externally underneath the fuselage in a semi-recessed fashion and it could be a DF-21D AShBM variant (dubbed CH-AS-X-13 by the western intelligence, range ~3,000km) against American aircraft carriers. 

And today's photo post on suspected DF-21D on a carriage behind an H6:-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

55031 and 55032

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空骑兵雨人 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军发布 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军在线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230417271111155713

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空骑兵雨人 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

H-6A




Via @万全 from Weibo


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239462912646959104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243471944407711745


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244199999698763776


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识杂志王亚男 from Weibo


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 620528
> 
> Via @航空知识杂志王亚男 from Weibo




Nice & most interesting, but that is not a H-6N, but a regular H-6K?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Nice & most interesting, but that is not a H-6N, but a regular H-6K?


Look carefully...


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Look carefully...



Hm?? All H-6N we know so far have a different serial number and a IFR-probe. Yes, it lacks the typical bulbous radome under the belley, but 1193 is a K!


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Hm?? All H-6N we know so far have a different serial number and a IFR-probe. Yes, it lacks the typical bulbous radome under the belley, but 1193 is a K!
> 
> View attachment 620537

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 620538




Yes, I've seen that flat bottom, but the H-6N does not have the marked radome, which is from a H-6K and also the IFR-probe is missing:











... and again: No. 11093 is a H-6K, so he mixed a H-6K with some features of the H-6N:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Yes, I've seen that flat bottom, but the H-6N does not have the marked radome, which is from a H-6K and also the IFR-probe is missing:
> 
> View attachment 620614
> 
> 
> View attachment 620613
> 
> 
> ... and again: No. 11093 is a H-6K, so he mixed a H-6K with some features of the H-6N:
> 
> View attachment 620611


I thought you would pay attention to the missile...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> I thought you would pay attention to the missle...




What missile??? 

Pardon, couldn't resist


----------



## Deino

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Actually, I did and thought of an air launched IskanderM type thing... but then given our Teacherman @Deino is rather focused on verification of types/serial numbers... I watched it from distance...
> 
> Now tell us what it is? AirLaunched BM?




Sorry if my joke was not noted and yes for sure, I noted the AShBM, but for me the missing details of the H-6N and the wrong serial number have been more apparent than the missile itself.

I know, I'm a nerd on numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军在线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Sorry if my joke was not noted and yes for sure, I noted the AShBM, but for me the missing details of the H-6N and the wrong serial number have been more apparent than the missile itself.
> 
> I know, I'm a nerd on numbers.


Maybe H-6N is not so much on ASBM after all. The closed belly is more for Mach 4 drone rather than ABSM.
The ABSM maybe short enough to be fitted into close bomb bay of H-6K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> Maybe H-6N is not so much on ASBM after all. The closed belly is more for Mach 4 drone rather than ABSM.
> The ABSM maybe short enough to be fitted into close bomb bay of H-6K.



Indeed an interesting theory, however that won't fit to the fact (?) that the first operational unit of the WZ-8 is a H-6M unit.


----------



## Deino

Best image so far of a PLAN H-6J naval bomber.

(Image by saga522 via Huitong's CMA blog)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

H-6K & YJ-12 AShM




Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> H-6K & YJ-12 AShM
> View attachment 623608
> 
> Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo




Impressive ... at first sight I thought it would be a H-6J, but due to the lack of the ECM-pods it looks indeed to be a H-6K.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @流星飞逝1990 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @heiniao from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 626088
> 
> Via @流星飞逝1990 from Weibo




From the STC ... 



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 626089
> View attachment 626090
> 
> Via @heiniao from Weibo




... and from the ETC I presume?


----------



## bahadur999

ETC


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

"58", one of H-6As, is decommissioned on April 17, 2020.






















Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @heiniao from lt.cjdby.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

May 14, 1965




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS北风 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空骑兵雨人 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @heiniao from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 634154
> View attachment 634155
> View attachment 634156
> 
> Via @heiniao from Weibo


which variant .... ??


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> which variant .... ??


PLAN's H-6J

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267018521541820416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267033533887008771

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 638428
> 
> Via navy.81.cn




Oh well ... could you please post the direct link to this image??

At navy.81.cn I wasn't able to find it and a Google search was also not successful.


----------



## Deino

Two new images showing H-6N '55031' assigned to the Central Theater Command's bomber brigade during take off.
(Images via wuxi757 at the CJDBY-Forum)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zhxy

Why does H-6 have no DSi?


----------



## Deino

taken over from the Orbat-thread, the mystery is solved:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269657454545117186


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274324685103288320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

zhxy said:


> Why does H-6 have no DSi?


Very dated design ... what do you expect


----------



## Ultima Thule

zhxy said:


> Why does H-6 have no DSi?


Its a old/Chinese copy of Soviet 50 era Tu-16


----------



## Niko Zhang

Ultima Thule said:


> Its a old/Chinese copy of Soviet 50 era Tu-16



Even nowadays Russia still don’t have any bomber using DSI tech


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

So how many H-6K/Js does China have and when we might see the H-20 at air?


----------



## samsara

ÇölKaplanı said:


> So how many H-6K/Js does China have and when we might see the H-20 at air?


H-6K / J, or H-6 series in general : No one knows the actual figure! Not even any sound, educated approximation is available. The number is classified.

Maiden flight of H-20, most likely in 2021/2022.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Niko Zhang

ÇölKaplanı said:


> So how many H-6K/Js does China have and when we might see the H-20 at air?



Modern H-6(K, J, N) are around 100 I think. Not a lot, but sufficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283275835752026112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283661329845432320


And here's the video:
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/iFBOAlo7...ctDRS0VToZuVQhZbgMAuJtYNx5FwelG_kLb1VdW95SiFw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

ÇölKaplanı said:


> So how many H-6K/Js does China have and when we might see the H-20 at air?


For the maiden flight of the H-20, maybe next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @heiniao from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1196230.shtml


----------



## Figaro

*PLA Navy’s new bomber debuts in South China Sea drills*
By Guo Yuandan and Liu Xuanzun Source: Global Times Published: 2020/7/30 22:34:03


New warplanes affiliated with the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy,* including H-6G and H-6J bombers*, recently conducted intensive round-the-clock drills in the South China Sea, China's Ministry of National Defense announced on Thursday.

This is the first time the Chinese military has officially revealed the H-6J bomber, the Global Times learned.

During the drills, the warplanes under the PLA Southern Theater Command Navy Aviation Force successfully completed training exercises including takeoff and landing in daytime and nighttime, long-distance strike and attacks on surface targets, said Senior Colonel Ren Guoqiang, a Defense Ministry spokesperson, at a routine press conference on Thursday.

The drills were a routine arrangement in the annual schedule and contributed to the pilots' technique and tactical ability, as well as the troops' all-weather combat capabilities, Ren said.

Military experts told the Global Times that the training subjects are very combat-oriented, and showed that the H-6J, which made its first public appearance, already has the capability to conduct all-weather combat missions and is also capable of accurately attacking moving maritime targets.

Citing commercial satellite images, the Chinese media reported that four H-6Js were first spotted in a PLA Naval base in South China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region in September 2018. *It said that the H-6J can carry seven YJ-12 supersonic anti-ship cruise missiles, with six under the wings and one in the weapon bay. The H-6J's weapon capacity is about twice that of the H-6G, with 50 percent farther combat radius to about 3,500 kilometers, the report said.*

Wang Ya'nan, a Chinese aviation industry expert and chief editor of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, told the Global Times on Thursday that the Defense Ministry introduced the H-6 bombers' exercises in detail and demonstrated China's capabilities in safeguarding its national sovereignty and rights.

*It also showed that China's different variants in the H-6 series bombers have achieved all-weather combat capabilities, Wang said.*

The recent PLA warplanes' exercises in the South China Sea came at a time when the US military has been stirring up trouble in the region with dual aircraft carrier exercises and frequent close-up reconnaissance with large reconnaissance aircraft on South China's coastal regions from the South China Sea.

China did not hold the drills at the same time as the US aircraft carrier exercises, which showed restraint, but revealing the details of the drills showed the PLA's determination to safeguard China's core interests, Wang said, noting that the determination must be demonstrated by actual deeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289834399043743749

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290197775146196992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290197775146196992


What is the advantages of the H-6J over previous models?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Figaro said:


> What is the advantages of the H-6J over previous models?




It is based on the latest H-6K with new systems, engines and as such offers IMO heavily improved range and performances in comparison to the old H-6G and modified H-6L.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> It is based on the latest H-6K with new systems, engines and as such offers IMO heavily improved range and performances in comparison to the old H-6G and modified H-6L.


Are the engines upgraded WS-18s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

H-6J





























Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军在线 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293423729486307329

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

Does anybody know if H-6K,J and N are capable of carrying YJ-18? I've only seen it carry YJ-12 or YJ-82. Another thing I noticed is that all pictures only showed the bomber carrying 4 missiles when it has 6 pylons.


----------



## Deino

S10 said:


> Does anybody know if H-6K,J and N are capable of carrying YJ-18? I've only seen it carry YJ-12 or YJ-82. Another thing I noticed is that all pictures only showed the bomber carrying 4 missiles when it has 6 pylons.




Not to my knowledge


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293086749783138304

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

Deino said:


> Not to my knowledge
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293086749783138304


If it's carrying YJ-12, it will have to enter into interceptor range to launch the missiles. For YJ-82, it may even need to enter SAM range.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese H-6J bomber's S.China Sea deployment 'to suppress US provocations'*
By Liu Xuanzun Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/13 20:03:40



A H-6 strategic bomber attached to a bomber regiment of the naval aviation force under the PLA Southern Theater Command takes off for a recent realistic flight training exercise. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Gao Hongwei)

The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy's newly revealed bomber, the H-6J, was recently deployed on Yongxing Island in the South China Sea for the first time, foreign media reported on Wednesday. The move will enable the PLA to suppress and jam provocative US military activities in the region, and its weapons load, potentially including anti-ship ballistic missiles, provides a huge deterrence to US aircraft carriers, experts said on Thursday.

At least one H-6J bomber was seen landed on Yongxing Island in an undated photo on foreign social media, US news outlet the Drive reported on Wednesday.

If confirmed, this will be the first time the bomber has been deployed on the island, the report said.

The H-6J bomber is one of China's latest weapons, and was revealed only in July.

During July's routine press conference by China's Ministry of National Defense, spokesperson Senior Colonel Ren Guoqiang announced that H-6J bombers, together with its predecessors, H-6Gs, recently conducted intensive round-the-clock drills in the South China Sea, completing training exercises, including takeoffs and landings, long-distance strikes and attacks on surface targets.

Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie told the Global Times on Thursday that the H-6J bomber's deployment in the South China Sea is of significance in terms of suppressing the US' military provocations in the region, thanks to its outstanding naval combat capabilities.

High definition photos of the H-6J bomber, which were not taken on Yongxing Island, were revealed by media affiliated with the Chinese military in the past week.

Judging from the photos, the bomber is likely equipped with the new air-to-surface search radar on its nose, and has one extra electronic warfare pod on each side of its wings, Li said, noting that this will allow the H-6J to suppress and jam enemy planes and ships which operate electronic radar and communication devices.

Another distinctive feature of the H-6J bomber is its large weapons load against maritime targets, as it can carry six missiles under its wings, and potentially one more in its belly, Li said.

In addition to anti-ship cruise missiles like the YJ-12, the bomber can potentially also carry anti-ship ballistic missiles, Li predicted.

At Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, China revealed the made-for-export CM-401 anti-ship ballistic missile, which can be launched into a near-space trajectory, and is capable of hypersonic maneuverable flight. Upon reaching above its target, the CM-401 can conduct a terminal diving attack at extremely high velocity on medium to large vessels, vessel formations and port targets, according to a description at the air show.

This kind of missile could be a viable option for the H-6J, and the bomber, particularly flying in groups, can become a huge threat to hostile aircraft carrier groups, Li said.

The US military has been stirring up trouble in the region with dual aircraft carrier exercises in July, and frequent close-up reconnaissance with large reconnaissance aircraft on South China's coastal regions from the South China Sea in the past few months.

An H-6K bomber, the H-6J's Air Force counterpart, conducted takeoff and landing training on Yongxing Island in 2018, media reported at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> What is the advantages of the H-6J over previous models?


I think ECM is far superior. Not so much on standoff strike capabilities but more on jamming warfare since it is specially send to woody island and even purposely announce to let US know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @WANGSHIYIFOTO from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 661550
> View attachment 661551
> 
> Via @WANGSHIYIFOTO from Weibo


Please, which variant of the H-6 series this one? H-6J ? H-6K ?

I am not good enough to tell about the each variant, so please attach some label.


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Please, which variant of the H-6 series this one? H-6J ? H-6K ?
> 
> I am not good enough to tell about the each variant, so please attach some label.




The one in the first image is clearly a H-6J (just notice the wing-tip ECM-pods), whereas the one in the second image seems to lack all pylons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

H-6J




Via @WANGSHIYIFOTO from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299070040428380160

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 668668
> View attachment 668669
> 
> Via @南部空军 from Weixin


Are these newly built aircraft, they look very well maintained.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306593953039265800


----------



## Deino

via ROCAF


----------



## LKJ86

H-6J



















Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

Philip the Arab said:


> Are these newly built aircraft, they look very well maintained.


Of cos they are. They are not old HN-6 convert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Beast said:


> Of cos they are. They are not old HN-6 convert.


When will production stop? When H-20 is finished?


----------



## Beast

Philip the Arab said:


> When will production stop? When H-20 is finished?


From what we know there is a new H-6J. 
It may still in production. H-6 series are good for peacetime strategic patrol. They have the range and capacity to carry large avionics and ECM to project power to a distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Philip the Arab said:


> When will production stop? When H-20 is finished?



They’ll stay in service well into the 2050s so I assume production will continue for at least another decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Beast said:


> From what we know there is a new H-6J.
> It may still in production. H-6 series are good for peacetime strategic patrol. They have the range and capacity to carry large avionics and ECM to project power to a distance.


There is H-6N.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> H-6J
> View attachment 673199
> Via @人民海军 from Weibo




Great ...so no. 12 was spotted within that unit!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309523195364552707

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

siegecrossbow said:


> They’ll stay in service well into the 2050s so I assume production will continue for at least another decade.


I bet Tupolev didn't think their design would last 100 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Figaro said:


> I bet Tupolev didn't think their design would last 100 years


Neither did Boeing at this rate.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @看航空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @heiniao from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 天一

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

First visual of H6N carrying a waverider hypersonic ballistic missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ozranger

H-6N with hypersonic missile.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317303975436120065
Images are way too small so I resized them a bit and posted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ozranger

Original video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317316788594438144

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

ozranger said:


> H-6N with hypersonic missile.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317303975436120065
> Images are way too small so I resized them a bit and posted here.
> View attachment 680137
> View attachment 680138


and a waverider one. ☺


----------



## ozranger

IblinI said:


> and a waverider one. ☺


At the moment we can't be very sure about that yet as the picture quality is pretty low. I paused the video for a couple of times to check but think it is still too early to confirm it.


----------



## IblinI

ozranger said:


> At the moment we can't be very sure about that yet as the picture quality is pretty low. I paused the video for a couple of times to check but think it is still too early to confirm it.


The tip of the missile in the first pic, it doesn't look like a round shape.


----------



## Deino

Great ... and given this enlarged one it looks like being t






he no. 55031

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Here's the video:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317316788594438144


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> First visual of H6N carrying a waverider hypersonic ballistic missile.
> 
> View attachment 680127
> 
> View attachment 680128
> 
> View attachment 680129




Do we know the base of this sighting?


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Do we know the base of this sighting?


negative.


----------



## CIA Mole

someone please explain how you launch one of those things (ALBM), does the plane have to be at the right angle to make it go into space?

Or does it turn on the rocket and just continue a gliding trajectory?

Could this be a scramjet missile?


----------



## ozranger

CIA Mole said:


> someone please explain how you launch one of those things (ALBM), does the plane have to be at the right angle to make it go into space?
> 
> Or does it turn on the rocket and just continue a gliding trajectory?
> 
> Could this be a scramjet missile?


Most likely the rocket will be dropped until there is a safe distance apart. Then the rocket will ignite, turn by thrust vector control and climb up.

There seems to be no need to employ a scramjet for this kind of weapon.


----------



## Oldman1

CIA Mole said:


> someone please explain how you launch one of those things (ALBM), does the plane have to be at the right angle to make it go into space?
> 
> Or does it turn on the rocket and just continue a gliding trajectory?
> 
> Could this be a scramjet missile?



Its kind of like this.


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> negative.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317389453497978880


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317389453497978880


;p lol I have never heard of that place...


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> ;p lol I have never heard of that place...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317486861464588288

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

H-6N




Via @ccckkknnn2012 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

A closer look.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

lcloo said:


> A closer look.
> 
> View attachment 680519


does look like a waverider design.


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319175700666970112


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321511667428167683


----------



## LKJ86

Does PLAAF also have H-6J?










Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Does PLAAF also have H-6J?
> View attachment 683448
> View attachment 683449
> View attachment 683450
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo




Ohh ... that is indeed a mayor surprise, since the yellow number is clearly a PLAAF hint!


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Ohh ... that is indeed a mayor surprise, since the yellow number is clearly a PLAAF hint!











Maybe the production of H-6K has stopped???


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 683457
> View attachment 683458
> 
> 
> Maybe the production of H-6K has stopped???




I think that was pretty clear since the latest H-6N and J bombers are from a different production block, but maybe the K models were upgraded to H-6J?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321534492268498945


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> I think that was pretty clear since the latest H-6N and J bombers are from a different production block, but maybe the K models were upgraded to H-6J?


Poor PLAN...
PLAAF can get anything that PLAN has, if PLAAF is interested in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Poor PLAN...
> PLAAF can get anything that PLAN has, if PLAAF is interested in.




Seems so and in mind of now H-6K/J with AShMs, J-16s with YJ-83K as if the PLAAF is dramatically its naval anti-ship warfare options.


----------



## Deino

As for the PLAAF H-6J I found an interesting idea which suggests that the H-6K (or at least this aircraft) was modified to H-6J standard by refitting the ECM-pods and the SATCOM dome in front of the tail. This variant is then called H-6KG (G for Gai) 

(via Huitong's CMA-Blog)


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324375459543633921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324389714397462528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Interesting video including footage showing the H-6 during a nuclear test:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @heiniao from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329060019162279939

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

H-6J

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 690070
> 
> Via www.81.cn




What's this?


----------



## samsara

*How the Descendants of a 1950s Bomber Transformed China’s Strike Reach*

_An overview of the *H-6K family* and its role in the PLA’s toolbox of strike options._

*By Rick Joe | The Diplomat (2020-11-18)*






_Credit: Sina Weibo_

*Recent blurry pictures of an H-6N bomber hauling a massive missile in its ventral hardpoint* have thrust the H-6K family of bombers – produced by Chinese aircraft maker *Xi’an Aircraft Company (XAC)* – back into the limelight again. In recent years, the *modern H-6K family* – including the *H-6K*, *H-6J*, and most recently the *H-6N* – have made headlines as instruments of Chinese signaling in the region, conducting flights around Taiwan, near Japan, and in the South China Sea as displays of political resolve. And of course, they have been a staple of Chinese military parades over the last decade as well.

The conventional configuration of the aircraft, a non-stealthy, subsonic airframe – and its heritage going back to a Soviet design from the early 1950s – may lead some to question its exact role in the 21st century. *This piece will review the characteristics of the modern H-6K family, their present capabilities and role in the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) toolbox of strike options, as well as their future potential.*

For the purposes of brevity, the *H-6K, H-6J, and H-6N* will collectively be referred to as the “*H-6K family*” as the latter two are subvariants of the H-6K variant itself. The individual variants will be referred to by their own designations, respectively.

*From the Tu-16 to the H-6K*

The original Tu-16 was developed by the Soviet Union, first flying in 1952 and entering service in 1954 as a replacement to the piston driven Tu-4, itself a reverse engineered derivative of the famous American B-29 Superfortress. In the Soviet Union and its successor states, the Tu-16 enjoyed a long service life, only being retired in the early 1990s. Technology was transferred from the Soviet Union to China prior to the Sino-Soviet split that allowed China to eventually domestically produce the aircraft under the designation H-6. Multiple variants of the H-6 were produced during the Cold War and beyond, up to the early 2000s, with sensor, electronic warfare (EW), and avionics upgrades, and modification as cruise missile carriers to accommodate anti-ship missiles (AShMs) and land attack cruise missiles (LACMs). However, the overall propulsion and structure of these variants did not enjoy significant improvements from the original H-6s and Tu-16s, retaining the WP-8 turbojets, a glass nose, and limited external wing load capacity.

*The H-6K project began in the early 2000s, resulting in substantially redesigned and improved aircraft, all of which were new production airframes.* The aircraft’s *structure was strengthened to enable carriage of three large KD-20 LACMs on each wing* and the *nose was redesigned to a solid radome that can carry a large aperture radar*. Additional avionics improvements included passive sensors and an electro-optics ball and a modern glass cockpit, while the air intakes were enlarged for D-30 turbofans, *improving maximum weight, fuel economy, and range*. It is also worth noting that contrary to certain inaccurate articles, the *H-6K retains its ventral bomb bay*, though it is not large enough to carry its primary large weapons like KD-20.

One Chinese state media television show describes H-6K with a maximum takeoff weight of *95 tons*, a payload of *12 tons*, and a fuel load of *40 tons*. While Chinese state media are not always entirely accurate in their description of PLA systems, the numbers in this case are *certainly plausible and consistent* with an increased weight, payload, and fuel load that would be expected compared to a vintage Tu-16.

*The first H-6K prototype flew in early 2007, and the first operational unit entered service in 2011* with the PLA Air Force (PLAAF). Since that time, about 90 unique serial airframes have been identified, with the real number of H-6Ks produced likely exceeding 100 airframes up to now. However, the *flexibility of the H-6K airframe virtually guaranteed it would not be long until spinoff variants emerged*.

*The H-6K to the H-6J…*

A subvariant of the H-6K, called the *H-6J, first flew in 2014*, featuring a few modifications making it *suitable for the maritime strike role*. The H-6J retains the same overall configuration as the H-6K but with some minor external differences: namely the *addition of two large wingtip EW pods*, as well as a *larger dorsal grey radome* and a *different electro-optic sensor*. It is likely that other minor avionics differences and improvements also exist given the timespan between the development of the original H-6K and H-6J.

The *primary weapon of the H-6J* is the *heavy, supersonic YJ-12 AShM*, a missile that first entered service around *2015*, capable of being launched by aircraft, ships, or land vehicles. While the speed and range of the missile are impressive (thought to include a *top speed approaching Mach 4 and a range of 400 kilometers or more*, depending on flight profile), *as with all contemporary PLA weapons, it is likely its guidance system that makes it a weapon suitable for the 21st century*. Of the H-6J’s six weapons pylons, so far only the four innermost pylons have been observed carrying the YJ-12. The *YJ-12 is a larger, heavier missile than the KD-20, potentially weighing as much as 2.5 tons*, and it is possible the outermost weapons pylons are unable to accommodate its weight, though this is yet to be confirmed.

The *first H-6J unit* was thought to have been stood up *in early 2019* with the PLA Naval Aviation Force (PLANAF), and at least 14 unique serial airframes have been identified as of late 2020, with the true number of commissioned H-6Js likely exceeding 20 aircraft.

It is worth noting that some upgrades seen in the H-6J appear to *have been ported over to current H-6K production*. *In late 2020*, new H-6Ks were seen with wingtip EW pods similar to the H-6J, as well as demonstrating compatibility with the YJ-12 missile, and this aircraft variant has been cautiously *dubbed the H-6KG*. More enticingly, photos throughout 2020 have shown “standard” pre-existing PLAAF H-6K aircraft *also carrying YJ-12*s, suggesting the previous 100+ strong H-6K fleet is also capable of fielding the PLA’s premier high-end, air-launched AShM.

*… and H-6N*

The H-6J was then followed by the *H-6N*, a variant of the same H-6K family but with *some more visible external modifications*, including an *in-flight refueling (IFR) probe*, as well as the *removal of the ventral weapons bay* for a large ventral external station used to accommodate *a singular large external payload*. The *first H-6N* batch may have entered service *in 2018*.

The *H-6N’s ventral payload* has long been speculated to be an *air-launched ballistic missile (ALBM) with a maneuverable re-entry vehicle (MaRV)*, perhaps a derivative of the land-based *DF-21D*, providing similar strike and anti-ship capabilities but from an air-launched platform. This weapon has been designated by the U.S. government as “CH-AS-X-13” but the PLA’s designation for it remains unknown. *Recent pictures in October 2020* showing a commissioned H-6N in flight with its large ventral payload have also sparked speculation over whether the missile might instead be a hypersonic glide vehicle (HGV) or perhaps even an air breathing hypersonic weapon of some sort, or if there are already multiple large missile types that H-6N is capable of launching.

In this author’s opinion, the H-6N is presently in service with only a single large missile type, with recent pictures likely depicting that same *operational system* rather than one in testing. It is likely to either be an ALBM with a MaRV warhead or a HGV warhead, while the idea of an air breathing missile appears the least likely at this stage, but confirmation of this will depend on clearer pictures. Regardless of the exact weapon type, the new missile is *certainly the largest air launched missile currently in service or flying in the world*.

The other major payload that the H-6N is thought to carry is the *WZ-8 rocket powered strategic reconnaissance drone*, officially revealed at the *2019* Chinese National Day parade. While this has yet to be visually confirmed, there are no other platforms that WZ-8 could be launched from at this stage. Finally, the H-6N retains the same six wing weapon pylons as the rest of the H-6K family, enabling it to conduct the same standoff strike missions as the H-6K, and potentially maritime strike like the H-6J.

Of the H-6K family, the H-6N has arguably roused the greatest amount of interest from the English language defense media, *likely because a large air-launched hypersonic speed missile is somewhat novel in its potential military effects*, and the presence of an IFR probe enables the aircraft to enjoy greater combat radii as well. There has also been official speculation from U.S. government sources that the H-6N is intended to be a nuclear capable platform, but this has yet to be definitively suggested through the PLA watching grapevine.

Currently, four unique serials of the H-6N have been identified in service, with actual in-service airframes potentially being double this or more.

*Numbers, Weapons, and Sensors*

The exact number of H-6K family bombers is not definitively known, but based on counting unique serials and extrapolating the different units that field the aircraft, this *author believes* there may be about 110 H-6K/KGs, 20 or more H-6Js, and anywhere from four to 10 H-6Ns in service, *for a total of 130-140 H-6K family airframes currently operational*. This does *not* include older H-6H or H-6M aircraft.

At present, the H-6K family remain in production at XAC, distributed between *H-6KG, H-6J and H-6N types*. It’s *not known what the final production run of H-6K family* aircraft will be, but it is conceivable that the final number could approach 200 airframes, which would provide a robust fleet capable of regional standoff strike and maritime strike.

The H-6K family are *primarily carriers of long-range powered strike weapons*. The aforementioned *KD-20 is the H-6K family’s primary strike weapon*, and each aircraft can carry *up to six* on its wing pylons. The KD-20 enjoys a range of anywhere between *1,500-2,000 kilometers*, and is an air-launched variant of the land-launched *DF-10* LACM. For those unfamiliar with the wide variety of LACMs in the world, the KD-20 can be broadly thought of as an *air-launched Tomahawk LACM*, with similar satellite guidance and terrain following features as standard, though *improved KD-20A* variants might feature additional terminal guidance capability. Combined with the *H-6K’s combat radius of over 3,000 kilometers*, the KD-20 provides a *thorough standoff regional strike capability*, and is able to hold at risk many important regional targets *even if* it is launched from an H-6K operating hundreds of kilometers *within* Chinese airspace.

The YJ-12 has already been discussed, as has the H-6N’s large ALBM/HGV weapon.

Other weapons that the H-6K can carry include the older, heavier KD-63 LACM. Weighing 2 tons, and boasting a much shorter range of under 200 kilometers, the YJ-63 likely remains compatible with the H-6K family due to large stocks of the older missile, though their large half ton warhead means it could still inflict significant damage against foes whose air defenses have been sufficiently degraded to enable an H-6K aircraft to enter within 200 km of its target. H-6K can also carry unguided iron bombs (within its bomb bay, but also up to 36 250 kilogram bombs on wing pylons) and a type of large thermobaric bomb as well.

All of these weapons are supported by a *surface attack radar*, thought to be a passive electronically scanned array (PESA) radar on the original H-6Ks, though it’s unknown if recent production H-6KGs, H-6Js, and H-6Ns adopt AESA technology that is now so ubiquitous in PLA use. Self-defense missile approach warning systems, electronic support measures, datalinks, and an electro-optics sensor round out the H-6K family’s standard avionics kit.

*The Bottom Line*

*The H-6K family provides the PLA with a flexible, relatively low cost, and reliable regional strike capability* that has been – and is actively being – procured in large numbers. It is not an exaggeration to state that about a hundred of the aircraft type have been procured and commissioned within the space of a decade, and the *associated boost in the PLA’s regional strike capacity is significant*, further enhanced in context of the PLAAF’s greater number of strike capable tactical fighters, as well as the PLA Rocket Force’s growth of their own ground launched LACMs and conventionally tipped ballistic missiles.

(Despite assertions of the H-6K family being “nuclear capable” in media and defense circles, there are no indications this is an active role the PLA employs the aircraft in.)

Similar to the U.S. Air Force’s B-52H fleet, the *H-6K family will likely enjoy further enhancements in sensors, avionics, and integration with future payloads as they are developed*, including but not limited to stealthy cruise missiles, hypersonic weapons, EW payloads, and swarming systems. Even with current avionics, the H-6K family could also likely operate in a *supplementary information-surveillance-reconnaissance (ISR) role or EW role* depending on mission demand, but future upgrades could make the aircraft even more multirole – enabled not least by the relatively low cost of the aircraft and its size, both providing good growth margin.

One viable and relatively low-cost strike upgrade is to provide the H-6K a robust direct attack precision guided munition (PGM) capability – i.e. unpowered bombs equipped with guidance kits or wing extension kits. The *H-6K has demonstrated an ability to carry 36 250 kilogram dumb bombs* that can structurally accommodate equal size PGMs, and also features a ventral pylon for a datalink pod that could easily be used to equip a targeting pod. Of course, as previously written, the PLA at present is reluctant to adopt guided direct attack munitions given they remain focused on conflicts with technologically capable adversaries where the relatively short range of PGMs will preclude their effective deployment.

Other potential upgrades include the retrofit of an IFR probe to the H-6K and H-6J, but it is unknown if the structural work would be worthwhile given the PLA’s current relative lack of aerial tankers.

*As new build airframes, the H-6K family will likely be in service for many years, and will remain relevant even when the expected H-20 stealth bomber enters service.* The H-20 will almost certainly be unable to carry the large ventral missile systems that the H-6N can, and the H-6K family’s pylons can carry outsize payloads impractical on tactical fighters, *virtually ensuring they will remain relevant for years if not decades yet*.

*Finally, the process in developing what was essentially an entirely new aircraft, and the associated testing and systems integration work, likely advanced crucial competencies for XAC and the Chinese aerospace industry at large, allowing them to subsequently pursue the much larger Y-20 strategic transporter, which first flew in early 2013. And in turn, experience with the Y-20 likely provided an invaluable stepping stone for XAC to conduct its work on the H-20 stealth bomber, whose emergence is being awaited in the next few years as indicators continue to trickle out.*


GUEST AUTHOR: *Rick Joe*
_*Rick Joe* is an American, a longtime follower of Chinese military developments, with a focus on air and naval platforms.
*Also basically *__*a doctor*__*.*_ _(from his Twitter info @RickJoe_PLA)_

Note: I feel rather amazed that he has a background education as a doctor (I assume the "doctor" here equals to MD)  no wonder his composure is particularly cool and calm (for those who aren't familiar with the author, he's better known with his moniker: Bltizo in forum -- a super moderator in SDF).


----------



## LKJ86

H-6J










Via @heiniao from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From Rob Lee @RALee85 on 2020.12.22~23:

_Footage from Zvezda of two Russian Tu-95MS strategic bombers and *four Chinese Xian H-6K strategic bombers* conducting a joint flight over the Sea of Japan and East China Sea today. Looks like they had a Russian Su-35S fighter escort as well._

(RU) https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/content/202012221251-tpt4a.html


The Russian MoD released a longer version of the video of today's joint flight of 2 Russian T-95MS strategic bombers, 4 Chinese H-6K strategic bombers and at least 2 Russian Su-35S fighters. 5/






Photos of a Russian Tu-95MS and two Chinese H-6K strategic bombers and their flight route according to the Japanese Ministry of Defense. 6/








https://www.mod.go.jp/js/Press/press2020/press_pdf/p20201222_02.pdf




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341547309608394755
Its coverage by Chinese media:

*China, Russia hold 2nd joint aerial strategic patrol in Asia-Pacific*
China Military Online | 2020-12-23





China, Russia hold 2nd joint aerial strategic patrol in Asia-Pacific - China Military


The air forces of China and Russia have held their 2nd joint aerial strategic patrol in the Asia-Pacific region on December 22.




eng.chinamil.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> GUEST AUTHOR: *Rick Joe*
> _*Rick Joe* is an American, a longtime follower of Chinese military developments, with a focus on air and naval platforms.
> *Also basically *__*a doctor*__*.*_ _(from his Twitter info @RickJoe_PLA)_
> 
> Note: I feel rather amazed that he has a background education as a doctor (I assume the "doctor" here equals to MD)  no wonder his composure is particularly cool and calm (for those who aren't familiar with the author, he's better known with his moniker: Bltizo in forum -- a super moderator in SDF).


I just noticed this portion of his articles (even though I've been following him for years). Didn't know Blitzo is American (thought he was Australian?) and also didn't know he was a doctor. I guess you learn something new everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

H-6 made its maiden flight on December 24, 1968

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> H-6 made its maiden flight on December 24, 1968
> View attachment 699536


*The H-6 made its maiden fight on December 24, 1968*

Today, on December 24, 1968, the first flight of H-6 aircraft was successful. The H-6 plane is a high-subsonic medium-range medium-sized bomber manufactured by China in the 1950s after copying the Soviet Union's Tu-16 bomber. It is mainly used to carry out conventional or nuclear bombing missions against the enemy's strategic targets. After the successful trial production of H-6 aircraft, according to the needs of aviation technology, weapon system development and national defense construction, more than ten models of H-6 aerial test bed, H-6 electronic jammer, H-6, H-6H, H-6M, H-6G and H-6K and so on have been improved and developed successively.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Just a different question regarding the 20th Division: 
Scramble lists 6 H-6A being once assigned to the 20th Division, when it was a Bomber Division but I don't know a single image of a 20th Division H-6A.

Does anyone know one?


----------



## LKJ86

H-6K








































Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> H-6K
> View attachment 702161
> View attachment 702162
> View attachment 702163
> View attachment 702164
> View attachment 702165
> View attachment 702166
> View attachment 702167
> View attachment 702168
> View attachment 702169
> View attachment 702170
> View attachment 702171
> View attachment 702172
> View attachment 702173
> 
> Via @南部空军 from Weixin




At Kashgar??


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> At Kashgar??


If you get the answer then some IND may make loud noises in the internet, spread over quickly back to lousy IND media even becomes the politicking kabuki in Delhi , which serves no good for border calmness between the two. Let 'em keep on guessing as they wish

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## juj06750

samsara said:


> If you get the answer then some IND may make loud noises in the internet, spread over quickly back to lousy IND media even becomes the politicking kabuki in Delhi , which serves no good for border calmness between the two. Let 'em keep on guessing as they wish


does it matter? we put our arms anywhere; currently india is provoking with insane claims against china (perhaps after US drove india against china); so we killed dozens of indians on boder; and we can kill more if india provokes further; I strongly support our government put many arms anywhere necessary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

H-6K













Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

H-6K










Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

H-6K made its maiden flight on January 5, 2007

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371793366111895556

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

close look of IFF antenna and EO turret on H-6K/N

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Deino

Tai Hai Chen said:


> close look of IFF antenna and EO turret on H-6K/N




Image dead as the two Z-20s!

Please do not hot-link them but use the upload function here


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

EO turret of H-6K

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军在线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

This could be the first clearer image of a H-6MW drone carrier for the WZ-8 high speed high altitude recce UAV. It clearly has a pair of clamp pylon/adaptor to its belly, the regular wing pylons & the small ventral pylon removed but has a new dorsal SATCOM antenna installed. 

(Image by YSJS via Huitong's CMA-Blog)


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389178949159333888


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

PLA has overall 5 Bomber units: Three Divisions under PLAAF and two Regiments under Naval Airforce of PLAN. Neither the Northern and Western Commands have Bomber units and the 36th Div. will take control these areas if necessary. The new H-20 is rumored to enter the 10th Div.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

How much is the unit cost of a H-6K?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*H-6J carrying 4 YJ-12 AShMs







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## johncliu88

Just curious of the fully load capability of this bird. Let's say if 6x large missiles are carried under the wings, will it be able to carry more loads inside the bay?


----------



## Rafi

johncliu88 said:


> Just curious of the fully load capability of this bird. Let's say if 6x large missiles are carried under the wings, will it be able to carry more loads inside the bay?



Classified, and you do not want the Directorate knocking on your door. Nuff said.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/yw/2022-04/19/content_10148934.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MH.Yang

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> PLA has overall 5 Bomber units: Three Divisions under PLAAF and two Regiments under Naval Airforce of PLAN. Neither the Northern and Western Commands have Bomber units and the 36th Div. will take control these areas if necessary. The new H-20 is rumored to enter the 10th Div.
> View attachment 766065


The positioning of H20 is similar to B2 and is mainly used for deterrence. The positioning of H6K is similar to B52 and is mainly used in actual combat. The practical use of H6K is greater than that of H20. So USA is about to retire B2, but B52 will continue to serve.



Abid123 said:


> How much is the unit cost of a H-6K?


The purchase price of PLA is 350 million CNY per aircraft(2021).


----------



## Deino

Wow



and as if the new Eagle Strike 21 (YJ-21) AShBM was not enough, also the so far clearest image of a PLAAF H-6N carrying the huge ballistic missile!

(via a video via @lqy99021608)








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516425727121494032

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bin Laden

MH.Yang said:


> The positioning of H20 is similar to B2 and is mainly used for deterrence. The positioning of H6K is similar to B52 and is mainly used in actual combat. The practical use of H6K is greater than that of H20. So USA is about to retire B2, but B52 will continue to serve.
> 
> 
> The purchase price of PLA is 350 million CNY per aircraft(2021).








What do you think are the odds of China restarting H-6i/H-7/H-8 program, Which was envisioned as the successor of the H-6, 
Given H-6 fulfills the needs for now USA still has Range and Payload advantage with their B-52, Even with H-20 there would still be need for conventional bombers with greater payload,Seeing how fast Y-20 progressed and Chinese engines being available PLAAF may have a bomber that can rival the B-52 in no time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Bin Laden said:


> View attachment 835861
> 
> 
> What do you think are the odds of China restarting H-6i/H-7/H-8 program, Which was envisioned as the successor of the H-6,
> Given H-6 fulfills the needs for now USA still has Range and Payload advantage with their B-52, Even with H-20 there would still be need for conventional bombers with greater payload,Seeing how fast Y-20 progressed and Chinese engines being available PLAAF may have a bomber that can rival the B-52 in no time.




Nice, you are quoting from my first book!


----------



## MH.Yang

Bin Laden said:


> View attachment 835861
> 
> 
> What do you think are the odds of China restarting H-6i/H-7/H-8 program, Which was envisioned as the successor of the H-6,
> Given H-6 fulfills the needs for now USA still has Range and Payload advantage with their B-52, Even with H-20 there would still be need for conventional bombers with greater payload,Seeing how fast Y-20 progressed and Chinese engines being available PLAAF may have a bomber that can rival the B-52 in no time.


The H8 project died as early as 40 years ago. 
I haven't heard any news about the revival of H8 project for the time being, PLA seems more interested in continuing to improve H6. I don't think the PLA will restart H8. 
Imagine that if the Russians sell Miya-4 to PLA at an ultra-low price, will PLA buy it? I don't think they will buy it. If PLA is not interested in Miya-4, then PLA will not be interested in H8.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

The airframe of H-6 is still quite limited even with improve payload. No point continue over this airframe. H-6N seems like the final version.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @钢铁机机 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## S10

Bin Laden said:


> View attachment 835861
> 
> 
> What do you think are the odds of China restarting H-6i/H-7/H-8 program, Which was envisioned as the successor of the H-6,
> Given H-6 fulfills the needs for now USA still has Range and Payload advantage with their B-52, Even with H-20 there would still be need for conventional bombers with greater payload,Seeing how fast Y-20 progressed and Chinese engines being available PLAAF may have a bomber that can rival the B-52 in no time.



The design of H-8 is obsolete today. What China needs is something along the lines of Tu-160 with radar reduction features.


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/kj/2022-04/22/content_10149725.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Wow 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518138423244210176


----------



## Deino

PLA Air Force Bomber Force Organization


This report provides an overview of the organization of the People’s Republic of China’s (PRC) People’s Liberation Army (PLA) Air Force (PLAAF) Bomber force.According to the Office of the Secretary of



www.airuniversity.af.edu







https://www.airuniversity.af.edu/Portals/10/CASI/documents/Research/CASI%20Articles/2022-05-02%20PLAAF%20Bomber%20Organization.pdf


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

A new image was released from the recent joint Sino-Russian bomber exercise on 24 May showing two PLAAF J-16 fighter jets escorting a H-6KG bomber and Russian Air Force Tu-95MS bomber during their strategic air patrol. (Image via @央视军事 from Weibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-07/16/content_10171392_3.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 新华社

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

H-6J serial number 60 spotted as the so far highest individual number within the East Sea Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @边城扫图 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/kj/2023-01/09/content_10210630.htm


----------

